# Anybody own/demo GoldenEar Technology speakers?



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a HUGE Definitive Technology fan, but upon learning co-founder Sandy Gross departed and founded GoldenEar I've been wondering how they compare to Def Tech. Currently they are only sold in high-end retail stores so I haven't had the opportunity to demo any.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have not heard any Def Tech speakers, but I auditioned the Triton IIs a couple times. If you follow the speaker journey link in my signature, the first post in that thread has a google doc link that documents my thoughts. Any further questions on them, let me know.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Jules Winnfield said:


> I'm a HUGE Definitive Technology fan, but upon learning co-founder Sandy Gross departed and founded GoldenEar I've been wondering how they compare to Def Tech. Currently they are only sold in high-end retail stores so I haven't had the opportunity to demo any.


Sandy left a few years ago actually, so he's been gone for a while.

The GoldenEar stuff looked intriguing to me as well, but like you I have no dealers anywhere near me so I couldn't audition them either. This is the 21st century though; having a dealer-only model strikes me as something from the 1980's, and simply doesn't play in this day and age. I actually spoke with Sandy about that, but he adamantly refused to even consider having any direct sales model. I can sort of understand that thought pattern for the Triton speakers -- because they might benefit from a professionals assistance -- but the Aon, Supersat and ForceField are nothing but commodity speakers and subs, and could easily be sold to anyone.

Perhaps he doesn't want to create another Polk or DefTech, and instead wants to remain a boutique brand, but I'm not certain that's a good strategy. Dealers are disappearing at an alarming rate, so tying your fate to them seems terribly unwise.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

I concur.


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Im currently picking up super cinema 50 went to listen to them a little wile back and was blown away by the sound of the speakers great price and awsome sound lucky cuhz before i was going with bose till my father told me about goldenear as for the triton towers i also herd although im not even close to buying the set i audition them and they sounded really great nice bass clear sound really nice built speaker hope you get a dealer around you sometime


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I A/B'ed the Triton II in a dealer's dedicated theater room against quad amplified B&W Nautilus sea shells, and liked the GoldenEars better. Some of the B&W drivers were pushed in,  and the dealer said the quad amps were not optimized with the sea shells, as the setup was used, being sold on consignment and was basically plopped into place. It showed. :rolleyesno: Not a fair comparison, in other words.

At any rate, I really liked what I heard, especially in the highs. The HVFR tweeter does an admirable job. I recommend the Triton II as a great speaker for the money. I wouldn't mind owning a pair.

I also listened to the SuperSat 3 with the ForceField 3 sub. Nice little package, although I wouldn't say the ForceField 3 is a true sub.


----------



## nelx360 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea i would probably get 2 forcefield 3 subs if i bought the supercinema three but im going for the 50 its a great set for great price im happy i made my choice with goldenear hope you get a chance to listen to them


----------

